# [Win7] Windows Media Player lässt sich nicht beenden...



## Der Maniac (8. November 2009)

*[Win7] Windows Media Player lässt sich nicht beenden...*

Hallo Leute...

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit win7 prof 32bit...

Ich benutze TS2 und Skype um mich beim Zocken/Idlen^^ mit meinen Leuten zu unterhalten... Nur ist da ein Problem oO Nach kurzer Zeit höre ich die Leute nichtmehr, die mich aber noch... Ich habe keinen Plan womit das zusammenhängt...^^ 
Ich habe da den mediaplayer im Verdacht :o Denn der lässt sich, sobald gestartet nicht mehr beenden >.< Ich schliesse das Fenster ganz normal und das Symbol in der taskleiste sieht aus wie "nicht aktiv" (oder wie man das nennen soll^^), trotzdem kann ich noch musik hören oO

der Prozess für den WMP (wmplayer.exe) läuft auch noch... Wenn ich den mit rechtsklick -> Prozess beenden abschalte startet er sich sofort wieder neu...

Wieso?!?!! Kennt ihr da ne Lösung?


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Win7] Windows Media Player lässt sich nicht beenden...*

Hast du eine G15? Wenn ja, dann liegts an dessen Treiber. War bei Vista auch schon so.
Aber mit TS/Skype hat das nichts am Hut.

so far


----------



## Der Maniac (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Win7] Windows Media Player lässt sich nicht beenden...*

Ja, G15 habe ich oO 

Und unter Vista hatte ich beide Probleme nicht... sowohl das mit TS/Skype als auch dem WMP...

lässt sich das dadurch beheben das ich bestimmte Prozesse der G15 beende?


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Win7] Windows Media Player lässt sich nicht beenden...*

Also ich habs damals nicht hinbekommen, hab dann einfach den MPC benutzt, der is an sich eh viel toller 

so far


----------



## Der Maniac (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Win7] Windows Media Player lässt sich nicht beenden...*

Naja, Player wechseln würde ich jetzt nicht so gerne, da der Mediaplayer der einzige bei mir ist der die Sondertasten meiner G15 und G9 auch während Spielen erkennt... bzw. überhaupt wenn ein anderes fenster aktiv ist... 
Ich werde mal versuchen durch Prozessbeendung/deinstallationen zu testen was noch geht^^


----------



## Callisto (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Win7] Windows Media Player lässt sich nicht beenden...*

@ Der Maniac hast du eine lösung gefunden??

bei mir braucht der 50% CPU leistung der sch..ß

Edit:
 Hab den Windowsmedia Player dingens da aus der LCD Steuerung entfernt nun ist er auch im Prozess weg endlich geht es wieder und kann mit windows 7 arbeiten^^


----------



## Der Maniac (9. November 2009)

*AW: [Win7] Windows Media Player lässt sich nicht beenden...*

Joa, so habe ich das auch gelöst bekommen, wollte grade die Kösung hier posten  Aber du warst schneller^^ Außerdem habe ich jetzt ne Option das ich das G15 Display nicht mehr brauche... nen 2 22" *hust*


----------

